# compassion



## oneiropagides

συμπόνια

any other possible translation?


----------



## Pentapoli

Hi, oneiropagides,
*οίκτος* would be another translation.


----------



## cougr

*Ευσπλαχνία is also a common rendering .*


----------



## ireney

I think "οίκτος" is more accurately translated as "pity" really.


----------



## Outsider

It seems to me that the notions of pity and compassion are not completely disjoint.


----------



## GreekNative

Ευσπλαχνία και συμπόνια είναι οι κατάλληλες λέξεις, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Σπανιότερη η έννοια του οίκτου. Ακόμη σπανιότερα, και ανάλογα με το context, έχει και την έννοια της φιλαλληλίας. Αλλά είναι διασταλτική η ερμηνεία, ενώ αυτή η παρήχηση του "λ" θα με ενοχλούσε. Το αναφέρω όμως απλά ως ιδέα.


----------



## ireney

Outsider said:


> It seems to me that the notions of pity and compassion are not completely disjoint.




I didn't say they are  I just said that they are not synonymous either.


----------



## Outsider

I think that sometimes they are synonymous. It depends on the specific context.


----------

